# Refresh Rate Problem

## lupine313

IBM Thinkpad X31 connected to a 17" NEC MultiSync 70 CRT Monitor...driver is an ATI Mobility Radeon...

my xf86config settings:

```

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

    Load "freetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

# What does this do?

    Option "NvAGP"   "1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "MyMonitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31 - 69

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 55-120

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "MyVideoCard"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    16384

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "MyVideoCard"

    Monitor     "MyMonitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection
```

now the problem is, kde will only allow me to choose a refresh rate of 60hz @ 1024x768, when i know that this monitor will do at least 72hz in windows @ 1024x768...my eyes are really start to bug with this annoying refresh rate, so any help would be GREATLY appreciated...if you need any more info, just ask..thanks again.

~jeff~

----------

## limewolf

Are you sure these two lines have the correct values for your monitor?

 *Quote:*   

> HorizSync   31 - 69

 

 *Quote:*   

> VertRefresh 55-120 

 

----------

## Zzoot

This may (or may not) solve your headaches...

Screen Resize and rotate.  Its a fairly new utility for X.

It comes standard with the newest version of kde under one of the utilities menus or somesuch...commandline is 'krandrtray' for the keen tray icon that controls it, although I'm sure there's a native util somewhere in the xfree bin directory...

In kde, it sits in the system tray and will pop up a menu that lets you change screen resolutions AND refresh rate.  No- this isn't the ctrl-alt-<+> thing where you have half your desktop sitting offscreen as a huge virtual desktop.  This realtime modifies the actual screen resolution you see.  (Pretty freekin cool if you ask me... or about time... Now if there was only a way to switch color depths as easily...grumble grumble rant....)

Yep--- its /usr/X11R6/bin/xrandr.

Here's a help summary...

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# ./xrandr -help
> 
> usage: ./xrandr [options]
> 
>   where options are:
> ...

 

Hope that helps...?

----------

## vlad_tepes

the specs for the E700 show a horizontal sync-range of 31 to 82kHz;

whats the exact model name of your monitor?

-robert

----------

## lupine313

where did you get E700?  this is a link to my monitor's user manual in .pdf format...i took the values for my xf86config file from here..and apparently it'll do up 85hz @ 1024x768..but i'll be happy with 70 or 75..

http://www.nordler.de/download/necm700.pdf

----------

## vlad_tepes

 *lupine313 wrote:*   

> where did you get E700?  this is a link to my monitor's user manual in .pdf format...i took the values for my xf86config file from here..and apparently it'll do up 85hz @ 1024x768..but i'll be happy with 70 or 75..
> 
> http://www.nordler.de/download/necm700.pdf

 

http://www.nec-mitsubishi.com/coremedia/generator/index,realm=Service__ProductSupport__Choice__Details,spec=?__de__de,docId=35080

----------

## lupine313

Sorry that's not my monitor, it's the NEC MultiSync 70

----------

## lupine313

*bump*

----------

## lupine313

I could really use the help guys....my eyes are really starting to bother me  :Shocked: 

~jeff~

----------

## Zzoot

Welll....did you even look at the xrandr program to set what you want?

...Okay then...here's something for you to copy and paste ( if you don't even want to read the postings ?)

As the user you logged into X as...

Open up a console.

type (or paste)

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/xrandr
```

this will get you a list of what is possible in a nice table format. Res and refresh rate.

type in 

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/xrandr -r 70
```

Or replace "70" with whatever the table lists as a possible and desireable refresh rate.

Better now?

Also, a quick google search came up with a modeline generator online at

http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl

If yuo want to put something specific in there... Good luck.

----------

## lupine313

whoa whoa whoa..now i dont want to sound unappreciative..i do appreciate you taking the time to respond, but where do you get off saying i dont read posts when in fact your post makes it clear that you dont?

I specifically started that I cannot choose any refresh rate other than 60hz...now i said i cannot choose anything else in kde, i didnt mention xrandr, but the k control center monitor applet uses xrandr to determine which refresh rates are available..so if i cant choose anything other than 60hz in kde..why would i be able to in xrandr...well you know what?

```
bash-2.05b# xrandr

 SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh

*0   1024 x 768    ( 347mm x 260mm )  *60

 1    800 x 600    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60

 2    640 x 350    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60

 3    640 x 400    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60

 4    720 x 400    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60

 5    640 x 480    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60

 6    832 x 624    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60

Current rotation - normal

Current reflection - none

Rotations possible - normal

Reflections possible - none
```

wowowowo...now if there is some other post out there that relates to my problem..kindly point me in its direction and i will read it and shut up if it helps..otherwise i'll take any other suggestions you guys have..

~jeff~

----------

## Zzoot

Hehehe...Okay- Sorry if that last post sounded crass.  I just didn't see any mention of "Tried it and it didn't work" with the basic randr prog.

Hmmm....Okay- New tactic... Logic...? (Possibly spurious...)

By putting 1024x768 as the largest resolution in your config file, perhaps X is reading that as the Maximum resolution possible?  And in the process not paying much attention to the actual refresh rates...  You could try putting in the higher resolutions that your monitor is capable of to kind of "widen the envelope".... Your monitor is capable of 1280x1024 according to the pdf you linked to...give that a whirl?

This is getting a bit intriguing...I'm gonna go trod over to the x site and see what docs I can dig up...if I find any startling revelations, I'll let you know...

----------

## Zzoot

Another thought... This is a laptop.  I kinda wonder if your videocard is hard-set at the one refresh rate for your lcd... or at least its picking up the LCD first in hardware and setting something that wont blow the panel...

I don't have any ATI cards to try this on (Nvidia's 4 me...) but you might try setting up both screens with xinerama/twinview/whatever ati's drivers use... but define both screens independently and see if that breaks something loose...??

----------

